# Chevron reef lionfish harvest videos



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are videos of a day of diving on the Chevron earlier this year. This reef was infested with lionfish. The last two videos are very long, so you may need popcorn if you decide to watch them through.

You will see a turtle about 24 minutes into the dive #1 video.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Glad you pulled off some public service killing lion fish, thanks again. Can't watch them yet due to SAT Connection not allowing but will upon my return in a few days. Oh yea, and I'll be getting the popcorn ready too, some of my favs.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Outstanding and Thanks for this service.. I wish more divers had the dedication you have for protecting our reef system,
I see too many that just run up on a spot we're fishing with no respect what so ever and roll off to Shoot something Big


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

why collect them? Why not just kill them and leave em for fodder?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Bluediemond said:


> why collect them? Why not just kill them and leave em for fodder?


Waste nothing... They are Excellent table Fare. :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Bluediemond said:


> why collect them? Why not just kill them and leave em for fodder?


 Good question.

I don't leave speared lionfish on-site for several reasons:


I'm usually in the water for a while. Dead fish attract sharks.
We eat some lionfish and give some away.
We donate lionfish to researchers.
Lionfish sometimes recover from a spear wound.

Whackum


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for sharing sorry to hear so many are there


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

ah gotcha. Didn't realize you could eat them critters. :thumbup:


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you for your time and cost to help in reducing these detrimental fish.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

WUSU .....curious ..how big are the mangrove snapper in this video ?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

flounder1156 said:


> WUSU .....curious ..how big are the mangrove snapper in this video ?


Small


----------

